# Found Pleco Babys



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i was doing a water change on my shrimp tank . that i do have plecos in there super red's & now L144's i moved in there a month ago & i found 3 cute tiny babys on the front glass  i have no clue if there are more in the tank but i do hope so My L144's are about 9months old & My super reds are about 3months old i think the babys are from my L144's as the only male in that group was hiding in a PVC pipe i put in the tank as a cave i have no clue what female is the mom as there are 3females in the group thinking of selling one of the females

Here are some pics of the babys





















also Question Will My super reds breed with my L144's when there adults ?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll buy a breeding female l144 from you.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Super cute. Good for you. Good luck breeding some more.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

All bristlenose will cross breed. There are probably more hidden in the tank, try putting out some canned french cut green beans. That usually brings them all out in my tanks. Nice job


----------

